# Tombstone Manor 04.2017 pic heavy



## Blazinhawkz (Apr 12, 2017)

*Tombstone Manor 

04.2017

Visted with Howe/Chase/Hank*​
First of all sorry for the lack of posts and general activity lets just say although the past 6-7 month have been testing,for those of you who follow on me FB sorry for my strange ramblings,IG,Twitter,Flickr sorry for lack of posts. However head seems to be clearing and the thrills of exploring are coming back.

Heres my latest stuff with this place been on so many peoples radar Im really surprised theres no other posts,the place is going down hill very quickly.

Pic Heavy

So what the way I have uploaded the shots is to sort of give a tour in regards to room layout if that make sense

Been on nightshift tends to ruin your body clock a bit however with the chance of exploring a grade 2 listed mansion you know sleep deprived or not your going. Finished at 7am in bed 9am very little sleep due to excitement something which I haven't had in a long time with exploring up and ready to explore at 4pm. So on the road with Howe & Chase eventually we get there and light is on our side the sun is glorious. Upon approaching Tombstone Manor (named due to the tombstone shaped slabs in the grounds) a farmer was busying away plowing his fields so we moved quickly. Soon as I entered the grounds I was gobsmacked how could such a beauty like this be penetrable so with the climb over the palisade gate (2 trips to figure out it opened) a youths head popped out of a broken window "you ain't gunna grass us are ya?" "No dude I'm here to take photos just don't break anything" he kindly gave us directions to get in and we we're in and I was utterly amazed how could such a place fall into such a state. The youths then met us in the grand hall way and told us we're rooms where and the crazy stuff all over like women's knickers lots of knickers. Anyway off we went to see what delights we could find,now in my opinion every room on the ground floor had something to look at but no photograph. The ceilings were beautiful as were a lot of other features,such as the false library in front room. Over two visits in the space of 3 days a lot of damage was done on the Friday when we returned there was a candle lit in the front room and also fresh wet graffiti nice one "EDDY"and then on Saturday lead thrives had smashed their way in and proceeded to strip the place a friend also visited on Saturday to find more youth painting the walls with excellent graffiti of "so and so was here" "insert name 17" etc etc so in literally a week or less this place will an absolute wreck I'll also be surprised if there isn't fire.




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Seat By The Window by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Shut Me Out by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Art Stairs by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Art Stairs by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Art Stairs by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr




Untitled by Blazin Hawk, on Flickr


Thanks For Looking

Blaze


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 12, 2017)

looks like my house, only tidier!

on a serious note, really love that set, some great features captured there, especially the ceilings. shame the vandals have got in


----------



## smiler (Apr 12, 2017)

Great find Hawk enjoyed the pics, especially the staircase, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Smiler & Rockfordstone place wasnt minty but wasnt stuff flung all over the place in the space of 4 days theres been so much damage done and the fact that the youths are doing it while explorers are in there at same time says a lot to me little C&*%s


----------



## clinka (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow, very nicely captured.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicely done. The building could be saved but needs a lot of renovation. Has to be saved before its too late.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome, nice work....


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 12, 2017)

Some cracking ceiling in there and what a staircase, nice shots mate, shame about the vandals tho :/


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 12, 2017)

WOW!! What an amazing wooden staircase, well two actually! Some of them ceilings are spectacular!...I bet getting them shots helped to clear your head or give you neck ache lol

Looks a beautiful manor house, I fear for its future from with what you have said.

Thanks really enjoyed your tour


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 13, 2017)

Those ceilings are amazing. Such a shame an amazing manor house like that goes to waste.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 14, 2017)

What an amazing place
Those ceilings are stunning 
Excellent photos


----------



## Dam_01 (Apr 16, 2017)

Surprising the condition it's in and that it's empty and that theres no discernible activity or renovation going on.
Can't imagine it'll stay unsecured for very long!

Great pics and the ceilings are pretty incredible! Thanks.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 17, 2017)

Excellent shots dude, really nicely done


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 18, 2017)

Super set of shots there. Love the sinks. Great stuff.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 19, 2017)

Great shots mate and a great location.I enjoyed my visit here very much


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your positive comments,its a shame the place has went a little further down hill but these things happen thanks to youth


----------



## skankypants (Apr 25, 2017)

Great stuff pal


----------

